# I changed the water of my tank and my fish stopped moving.



## MsPurpleBoots (May 12, 2011)

I changed the water of my tank and cleaned it and after i put my fish in it, he moves very sluggishly.
It's almost as if he's regaining consciousness, he seems to be moving now but not as fast as before.

Does this mean that there was a problem with the water temperature?


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

it sounds a bit like you did a huge % water change and cleaned it a lil too much. you do not need to remove the fish from the tank when you are cleaning your tank.

if it is the case, fish could be in shock from change in temp. or PH or water quality or chlorine/chloramine.

Good Luck.


----------



## MsPurpleBoots (May 12, 2011)

Marowana said:


> it sounds a bit like you did a huge % water change and cleaned it a lil too much. you do not need to remove the fish from the tank when you are cleaning your tank.
> 
> if it is the case, fish could be in shock from change in temp. or PH or water quality or chlorine/chloramine.
> 
> Good Luck.


thank you. i'm hoping he'll recover.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

We cannot offer any solid advice since you did not give us any information...

Please specify:

-The age of the aquarium?
-What tank size? 
-What equipment have you on the tank?
-What fish?
-What was your method of preforming a waterchange? (details)
-did you use any chemicals.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> We cannot offer any solid advice since you did not give us any information...
> 
> Please specify:
> 
> ...


By 'age of the aquarium' if I am correct he means how long have you been running the filter (list filter model) running in the tank then actual age of the tank. I could be wrong.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Marowana said:


> it sounds a bit like you did a huge % water change and cleaned it a lil too much. you do not need to remove the fish from the tank when you are cleaning your tank.
> 
> if it is the case, fish could be in shock from change in temp. or PH or water quality or chlorine/chloramine.
> 
> Good Luck.


What if it's a nom nom tank? Like cleaning a tank with 5-10 phirana's I don't know if that is a good idea.  Or with electric bio-electric fish.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

...feed the piranhas well and it's no problem.

...electric...use rubber gloves or a long vac. 


OP...might be the temp.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

How big was the water change in % ? The temperature dropped I'm sure quite substantially. I usually preheat my water(Always use coldest tap water, then use a heater to warm it up in a bucket). Do not do once a month 40-50% water changes. I would recommend doing at least once every two weeks 10-15%. That way you will not shock your fish and MOST importantly you will not let nitrates & other chemicals build up throughout the whole month.

Also, there is no need to remove fish while doing a water change as it incurs more stress and shock. If it does not kill them, the repeated shocks like that will surely shorten their lifespans.

Take care.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

this could be just a betta in a bowl................


----------

